# Oracle bypassed: Programmers fork OpenOffice



## roddierod (Sep 28, 2010)

OpenOffice.org fans strike out on their own with the Document Foundation and LibreOffice--without Oracle's backing.

http://ct.cnet.com/clicks?t=591808880-b4a7baf7197366030b422c0e68ac305b-bf&brand=NEWS&s=5


----------



## rhyous (Oct 6, 2010)

I bet Oracle will do its best to MySQL too.  Good thing there is Postgresql.


----------



## roddierod (Oct 6, 2010)

I kind of figured that MySQL would disappear once Oracle got hold of it. Unless they are going for the MS Access market (or what ever the new MS name is, desktop SQL or something).


----------

